# Stopping making Chappie!!!!!!



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We have been having trouble getting hold of the 825g tins so OH emailed them, they have stopped production of that size and will soon stop the smaller 412g size too, leaving only the 1.25kg size in production  

What are we to do if they stop that too?

Muddy can't eat anything else, it's what keeps him alive :Banghead

I knew ruddy Mars Pet foods would destroy the most important food on the market 

Please email them with your concern
https://www.waltham.com/brand-support/about-mars-petcare/


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats a shame. I dont tend to buy it often but i've always found it to be a decent food, despite the list of ingredients. Something I buy which appears to be similar in texture, colour and smell is Rocco Classic which is beef and pollock, not sure if that would be suitable for Muddy.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rona said:


> We have been having trouble getting hold of the 825g tins so OH emailed them, they have stopped production of that size and will soon stop the smaller 412g size too, leaving only the 1.25kg size in production
> 
> What are we to do if they stop that too?
> 
> ...


This is such a hilarious post, thank you.

All the thousands of posts on this and other forums sneering at foods which contain derivatives and how ghastly they are and bad for our dogs' health etc etc

Well all of those who wrote this and convinced others are the authors of their own misfortune.

Be careful what you wish for.......................................

ROFLMAO


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

As we were informed last Thursday, there is no bad dog food, just some are better than others.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a worry, surely they won't discontinue it entirely? Loads of dog owners rely on it.
Don't know if it's any good but Pets at Home do an own brand tinned food that's based on Chappie, might be a viable alternative?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Well they're not exactly stopping making it are they, just reducing the range of can sizes they produce - bit of a scaremongering title there! It's unusual for food to come in a range of can sizes so I'm not suprised they're doing it.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Holy crap Rona, I nearly had a heart attack!! We can't buy 1.25kg tins, he only eats 150g a day. FFS, I finally got my dog back and eating with such excitement and enthusiasm and now this. Not happy 

Will just have to waste what's left in the can I guess.
Why would they stop a NORMAL size can and keep the massive one wtf??


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> This is such a hilarious post, thank you.
> 
> All the thousands of posts on this and other forums sneering at foods which contain derivatives and how ghastly they are and bad for our dogs' health etc etc
> 
> ...


I would laugh at that was I not in such a panic of my dog relapsing on his food when Chappie dissapears.

Very ironic.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

rona said:


> We have been having trouble getting hold of the 825g tins so OH emailed them, they have stopped production of that size and will soon stop the smaller 412g size too, leaving only the 1.25kg size in production
> 
> What are we to do if they stop that too?
> 
> ...


Pets at home still have the 825g online........


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The AVA fishy food is quite similar to Chappie. Not quite in price mind lol


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Pets at home still have the 825g online........


Until they run out of stock


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Holy crap Rona, I nearly had a heart attack!! We can't buy 1.25kg tins, he only eats 150g a day. FFS, I finally got my dog back and eating with such excitement and enthusiasm and now this. Not happy
> 
> Will just have to waste what's left in the can I guess.
> Why would they stop a NORMAL size can and keep the massive one wtf??


Could you portion it out and freeze it in suitable containers? Saves wasting it


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Holy crap Rona, I nearly had a heart attack!! We can't buy 1.25kg tins, he only eats 150g a day. FFS, I finally got my dog back and eating with such excitement and enthusiasm and now this. Not happy
> 
> Will just have to waste what's left in the can I guess.
> Why would they stop a NORMAL size can and keep the massive one wtf??


Could you freeze the excess?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Could you portion it out and freeze it in suitable containers? Saves wasting it





Gemmaa said:


> Could you freeze the excess?


Not sure you can freeze it. I will have to email them, thanks.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Holy crap Rona, I nearly had a heart attack!! We can't buy 1.25kg tins, he only eats 150g a day. FFS, I finally got my dog back and eating with such excitement and enthusiasm and now this. Not happy
> 
> Will just have to waste what's left in the can I guess.
> Why would they stop a NORMAL size can and keep the massive one wtf??


No need to panic! Just portion it out and stick it in the freezer.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Until they run out of stock


This is very true, although I did just accidentally add 120 tins to my basket whilst looking........ keep you going for a while!! 
Is there not another bland fish based food out there thats "known" to be good for those with delicate digestive systems?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Holy crap Rona, I nearly had a heart attack!! We can't buy 1.25kg tins, he only eats 150g a day. FFS, I finally got my dog back and eating with such excitement and enthusiasm and now this. Not happy
> 
> Will just have to waste what's left in the can I guess.
> Why would they stop a NORMAL size can and keep the massive one wtf??


Can't you just decant into a Tupperware container and fridge it?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> This is very true, although I did just accidentally add 120 tins to my basket whilst looking........ keep you going for a while!!
> Is there not another bland fish based food out there thats "known" to be good for those with delicate digestive systems?


lol! Guess ill have to find one. May as well start trying them out soon. Bloody hell, this makes me very nervous.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't you just decant into a Tupperware container and fridge it?


It won't last 10 days I doubt


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> It won't last 10 days I doubt


Someone else suggested cut into portions and freezing - I'd do that


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*NOBODY PANIC BUY!*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That title had me worried there too! Bungo is doing better on Chappie then other foods and is finally eating with enthusiasm, it would not be good if it went!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't get why they would discontinue it, I really don't. Unless all the bloody forums and shit that slag it off have damaged their sales.

Been looking at the [email protected] brand and the pate he would like, but no cereals and it's this, the filler, that keeps him full so he doesn't get the gurgling belly. The chunks in gravy have cereals, but he didn;t like this from the other brands we tried.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A real worry for those who rely on it.

Strange of the 3 sizes they say they are keeping the largest size - you'd of thought the middle size would be the most popular.
I hope they aren't going to completely stop making it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Muttly said:


> It won't last 10 days I doubt


I've frozen canned wet food into day/2day size portions and frozen them. Some look a little different when thawed but Heidi said they taste exactly the same


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you @Mum2Heidi 
I've been having a look about and if they do stop Chappie wet all together, then I think Forthglade wet may be a contender. It is a high meat, but it's got brown rice, which is a slow release carb, so that may be ok.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Thank you @Mum2Heidi
> I've been having a look about and if they do stop Chappie wet all together, then I think Forthglade wet may be a contender. It is a high meat, but it's got brown rice, which is a slow release carb, so that may be ok.


I'd recommend you try Forthglade. They do a white fish one with brown rice. What about Naturediet Fish? (Not sure what Muttley can/can't have).


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> This is such a hilarious post, thank you.
> 
> All the thousands of posts on this and other forums sneering at foods which contain derivatives and how ghastly they are and bad for our dogs' health etc etc
> 
> ...


I don't remember many posters on here "sneering" at Chappie  In fact quite the opposite, it seems to be one of the go to foods for dogs with dodgy tummys & gets recommended quite often.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Muttly said:


> Thank you @Mum2Heidi
> I've been having a look about and if they do stop Chappie wet all together, then I think Forthglade wet may be a contender. It is a high meat, but it's got brown rice, which is a slow release carb, so that may be ok.


You could always cook a bit of rice and add to it if necessary. (Cook a batch and freeze in portions). From memory FG only has about 5%. I found brown rice goes through a bit quicker where's starchy white slows things down.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Well they're not exactly stopping making it are they, just reducing the range of can sizes they produce - bit of a scaremongering title there! It's unusual for food to come in a range of can sizes so I'm not suprised they're doing it.


You know this do you?



Lexiedhb said:


> Pets at home still have the 825g online........


No they don't, OH tried to order yesterday and they haven't any original......the Chicken stuff is no good



Muttly said:


> Until they run out of stock


They have already



Lexiedhb said:


> This is very true, although I did just accidentally add 120 tins to my basket whilst looking........ keep you going for a while!!
> Is there not another bland fish based food out there thats "known" to be good for those with delicate digestive systems?


What of and did you go to checkout?

Muddy was on prescription food from the vet and that upset his tum, tiny tiny pieces of certain things can cause a full on episode. What chance have we got to find another food before he gets very very ill?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I only keep a few tins in the cupboard for loose poops as it's more convenient (and cheaper) than defrosting and boiling a chicken breast or two. I don't have the space for bucket sized tins so just won't be buying them. Thankfully I have that choice. Very worrying for the many dogs who can't have anything else.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> *NOBODY PANIC BUY!*


What the f**ks the matter with you, this could be life or death to my dog.......find that funny do you?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

@rona, I know it's not many, but Amazon have two 12packs left
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...ginal+825g&dpPl=1&dpID=51-CqEeYhPL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't think they've run out of stock... All 412g tins though but in Original 

https://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Chappie-Adult-Wet-Dog-Food-Cans/p/I0038640

https://www.petmeds.co.uk/Chappie-Adult-Dog-Food-Cans/p/I0038640

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/pets/chappie-24-x-412g-cans

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/chappie

Edit: Some online Original 825g in packs of 12

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Chappie-Original-825g-cans-pack-of-12/productinfo/CHAPPIEORI/

http://www.petsdirect.co.uk/chappie-original-825g-p-1030.aspx

http://mobile-pet-supplies-warrington.co.uk/store/chappie-original-825g-12pack-html.html

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/chappie-original-dog-food-12-x-825g


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

How ironic! Just reading this thread thinking how bad it would be for Duch too as its useful to mix a bit in with her diet, it keeps her flatulence down where other foods don't due to her condition and with that she broke wind like a docker!


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

My dogs have Burns dry food with wet chappie with it..Asda are selling 24 cans[normal size] for 10 pounds now. This is on offer, This is bulk buying


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rona said:


> You know this do you?


I have no idea nor interest. But they have told you themselves they're only going to have the 1.25kg cans available....


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Fishmongers finest wet is pretty bland, it's what I put my girl on, she has a very sensitive stomach, and is prone to colitis. It's 70% fish. 20% rehydrated potato, vitamins, minerals and seaweed. Protein 11.4%, oils and fats 5.5%.

I also use huntland grain free wet trays, deboned turkey and sweet potato. I don't know much about Chappie, so couldn't say what the price comparison is.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I don't get why they would discontinue it, I really don't. Unless all the bloody forums and shit that slag it off have damaged their sales.
> 
> Been looking at the [email protected] brand and the pate he would like, but no cereals and it's this, the filler, that keeps him full so he doesn't get the gurgling belly. The chunks in gravy have cereals, but he didn;t like this from the other brands we tried.


Hi Muttly. OH has just got home from work and he says it's the little tins that they are continuing to make at the moment. Sorry to have worried you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Shikoku said:


> I don't think they've run out of stock... All 412g tins though but in Original
> 
> https://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Chappie-Adult-Wet-Dog-Food-Cans/p/I0038640
> 
> ...


Have you actually tried to order any 825g.

I went down the local shop and got their last 4 tins. They looked it up and they can get no more.
[email protected] has none and our local farm shop where we always used to get them have had none for weeks now!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

rona said:


> You know this do you?
> 
> No they don't, OH tried to order yesterday and they haven't any original......the Chicken stuff is no good
> 
> ...


I don't buy Chappie but I tried on Pets at Home and it was letting me put Original into the basket and checkout if it's any help to anyone (the 825g).


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Might be worth trying The Range too.

Last time I was in our local Range I saw loads so you could stock up. 

I only noticed because I'd read so much about this wonder food on t'internet so pointed it out. Was first time I'd seen it in NI tbh.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nettles said:


> @rona, I know it's not many, but Amazon have two 12packs left
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...ginal+825g&dpPl=1&dpID=51-CqEeYhPL&ref=plSrch


Thank you but at present we can still get the big cans and the small ones are continuing, at least for a while


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

henry said:


> I don't buy Chappie but I tried on Pets at Home and it was letting me put Original into the basket and checkout if it's any help to anyone (the 825g).


Thank you, when OH tried to order yesterday, they only had 3 tins left.

Oh he's just tried again and they are down to two tins


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

rona said:


>


What about Zooplus?
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/wet_dog_food/chappie/232036


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh, might be the wrong can size though.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Not sure you can freeze it. I will have to email them, thanks.


I freeze all canned / trays of wet dog & cat food & have never had any issues with it - or them eating it afterwards

If you need smaller cans - stock up on them, there's still loads around and they're usually dated at least 2 years in advance

@rona at least you know now so you can stock up while you can still get it - and I can't really see the issue if it's available in big can sizes?

How much would you usually pay for a 12 pack as found it in a few places?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

http://mobile-pet-supplies-warrington.co.uk/store/chappie-original-825g-12pack-html.html

http://www.petshop.co.uk/Chappie-Original-Dog-Food?Pack-Size=39

http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Chappie-Original-825g-cans-pack-of-12/productinfo/CHAPPIEORI/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You cab still get it at Sanisbury's


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

rona said:


> You know this do you?
> 
> No they don't, OH tried to order yesterday and they haven't any original......the Chicken stuff is no good
> 
> ...


You might have all the time in the world. So long as they are still actually making it (you didn't say they said they were ceasing production altogether) does the tin size really matter? Panic if they told you it was done for good, not if they are now only doing 1size.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a thought if you buy the big tins can you freeze what left?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sure they won't stop production completely. I've no idea what they put in Chappie - it's not exactly great on paper - but it's magic.

I'd just keep checking with the company at intervals to ensure they're continuing production; at least you'll get a heads up if the worst happens.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm sure they won't stop production completely. I've no idea what they put in Chappie - it's not exactly great on paper - but it's magic.
> 
> I'd just keep checking with the company at intervals to ensure they're continuing production; at least you'll get a heads up if the worst happens.


Apparently they were quite curt with their answer and gave no reassurance at all, even after being told of our problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

I don’t think you can get Chappie in the US... 
Not that I have looked that hard, but I don’t ever remember seeing it or it being recommended by anyone.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rona said:


> Hi Muttly. OH has just got home from work and he says it's the little tins that they are continuing to make at the moment. Sorry to have worried you


Thanks Rona. At least you can still get the food for Muddy. What an awful panic for you  I mean Muttly would hopefully get used to something else (it may be a battle trying but there's gotta be something), but so many dogs rely on this. I've read of this food saving dogs lives, as it sounds is the case with Muddy.

I checked Tescos (where I buy it) and they still have it, they only do the 412g little tins.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm confused now. Which size tins will still be available?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm confused now. Which size tins will still be available?


 412g ones.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Muttly said:


> 412g ones.


OK, I've just ordered a pack of 48 tins of that size from Zooplus. So its the bigger tins they are stopping?


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

I would look into seeing if it can be frozen too.
@Muttly I highly recommend the forthglade stuff, Maggie was only any good on chappie but we had one of those xmas zooplus boxes and it had some in and she loves it! poos fantastically on it too. I add a handful of small bite mixer or kibble and feed half of the wet tray, wrap the remainder in clingfilm until the next day.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi

We have about 600 odd of these left. 600 packs of 12 x 412g. Obviously this can drop quickly

https://www.petzilla.co.uk/ped680-chappie-original-dog-food-12-x-412g


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Am I missing something?

The title of the thread says they're stopping manufacturing Chappie, but what they're actually doing is discontinuing the larger tin size?

If they're continuing to make and sell it in the smaller can size, I don't understand what the crisis is about.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> The title of the thread says they're stopping manufacturing Chappie, but what they're actually doing is discontinuing the larger tin size?
> 
> If they're continuing to make and sell it in the smaller can size, I don't understand what the crisis is about.


I think I skipped a few posts before putting the link up and now I am a bit confused as to what is happening


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MaggiesMom said:


> I would look into seeing if it can be frozen too.
> @Muttly I highly recommend the forthglade stuff, Maggie was only any good on chappie but we had one of those xmas zooplus boxes and it had some in and she loves it! poos fantastically on it too. I add a handful of small bite mixer or kibble and feed half of the wet tray, wrap the remainder in clingfilm until the next day.


Thanks Maggie, that's good to know


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rona said:


> We have been having trouble getting hold of the 825g tins so OH emailed them, they have stopped production of that size and will soon stop the smaller 412g size too, leaving only the 1.25kg size in production
> 
> What are we to do if they stop that too?
> 
> ...





rona said:


> Hi Muttly. OH has just got home from work and he says it's the little tins that they are continuing to make at the moment. Sorry to have worried you





Sweety said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> The title of the thread says they're stopping manufacturing Chappie, but what they're actually doing is discontinuing the larger tin size?
> 
> If they're continuing to make and sell it in the smaller can size, I don't understand what the crisis is about.


See Rona's posts above. Since they said to her OH they were stopping the 825g tins, then soon after the 412g, she was worried that after may come the 1.25kg tins.
Since Muddy survives on Chappie, then she was in a panic and kindly let us know.
I too rely on this food and since Muttly only eats 150g a day, was worried about having such a large tin that most of would go to waste.

When her OH got home, he confirmed that they are still making the 412g tins and she was sorry to panic me/us.

So yes, panic is over. I am still grateful that she bothered to share this info tbh.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> We have been having trouble getting hold of the 825g tins so OH emailed them, they have stopped production of that size and will soon stop the smaller 412g size too, leaving only the 1.25kg size in production
> 
> What are we to do if they stop that too?
> 
> ...


I hope they don't stop it completely Rona, stopping certain sizes is a big inconvenience but stopping it altogether especially in cases like Muddy and with other people whos dogs cant eat anything else would be a disaster. Ive known a few owners over the years where good old chappie original has been the only thing their dogs can eat and everything else they have tried has caused terrible digestive issues. I can remember the days as well as you and probably other dog owners of a certain age, can remember when vets used to advocate chappie orginal for dogs with gut related problems and used to recommend it. Pre all this prescription stuff, they seem to advocate now didn't exist, which not only doesn't always work as well it is damned expensive and the contents are not that great either.

It may not be everyones first and normal choice of dog food, but it can sure have its uses where other foods have failed in some dogs.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muttly said:


> See Rona's posts above. Since they said to her OH they were stopping the 825g tins, then soon after the 412g, she was worried that after may come the 1.25kg tins.
> Since Muddy survives on Chappie, then she was in a panic and kindly let us know.
> I too rely on this food and since Muttly only eats 150g a day, was worried about having such a large tin that most of would go to waste.
> 
> ...


Thank you for trying to clarify.

I'm still not totally clear if the larger tin is still being made and the person from Walthams just said that the small tins would continue for the moment. Still not sure if that meant they will eventually stop production or not as they didn't seem too helpful to OH, even when he told them of our situation.

I was getting info second hand from OH who was working at the time and the lady at the shop told me they could get no more, even when OH came home it's still not clear what they are up to.

If anyone could get them to clarify, it would be appreciated


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I hope they don't stop it completely Rona, stopping certain sizes is a big inconvenience but stopping it altogether especially in cases like Muddy and with other people whos dogs cant eat anything else would be a disaster. Ive known a few owners over the years where good old chappie original has been the only thing their dogs can eat and everything else they have tried has caused terrible digestive issues. I can remember the days as well as you and probably other dog owners of a certain age, can remember when vets used to advocate chappie orginal for dogs with gut related problems and used to recommend it. Pre all this prescription stuff, they seem to advocate now didn't exist, which not only doesn't always work as well it is damned expensive and the contents are not that great either.
> 
> It may not be everyones first and normal choice of dog food, but it can sure have its uses where other foods have failed in some dogs.


Agreed. When Muttly was neutered and had a tooth out at the same time, they sent home that Hills Science stuff and while Muttly loved it, it's about £2.40 a tin 
I actually looked at it yesterday as it's a very similar texture to Chappie and I remembered he loved it, but it didn't look that great and also said 'Not for continued use without Vet approval'
If he ever has another op, I think ill just stick him with his Chappie!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rona said:


> Thank you for trying to clarify.
> 
> I'm still not totally clear if the larger tin is still being made and the person from Walthams just said that the small tins would continue for the moment. Still not sure if that meant they will eventually stop production or not as they didn't seem too helpful to OH, even when he told them of our situation.
> 
> ...


I'm going to email them.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly said:


> I'm going to email them.


Says 5 working days i'll get a reply.....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> I'm going to email them.


I emailed them - reply is the 825g cans are being discontinued but the 412g cans will still be available


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> I emailed them - reply is the 825g cans are being discontinued but the 412g cans will still be available


Yey!
Well one good thing to come out of this, they are probably thinking "Hmm, all these concerned emails, we better keep making it"


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Not sure you can freeze it. I will have to email them, thanks.


You can freeze it. I've done it loads of times.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

They replied and confirmed that they are only discontinuing the 825g and have no plans to stop making Chappie wet yey!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Incidentally Lily's Kitchen make a recovery food which my dogs tolerate well when they are poorly. Reena's on it now after her Birthday pukes yesterday.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Incidentally Lily's Kitchen make a recovery food which my dogs tolerate well when they are poorly. Reena's on it now after her Birthday pukes yesterday.


That's good to know, Muttly loves their kibble


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Incidentally Lily's Kitchen make a recovery food which my dogs tolerate well when they are poorly. Reena's on it now after her Birthday pukes yesterday.


Birthday pukes.. did someone have too many brewdogs???


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

AlexPed2393 said:


> Birthday pukes.. did someone have too many brewdogs???


LOL. no, for some reason best known to herself she decided to celebrate her birthday by scavenging goodness knows what , I returned from a fun trip to the dentist to find vomit all over the kitchen. Lovely, just what I wanted ! AS I didn't know which dog was responsible I fed them both and Reena promptly threw it all back. She's OK now , a bit sleepy and refused her breakfast kibble but wolfed down some Lily's Kitchen Recovery. Not like her at all, the scavenging and vomiting.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Incidentally Lily's Kitchen make a recovery food which my dogs tolerate well when they are poorly. Reena's on it now after her Birthday pukes yesterday.


Missy ate that for a few weeks after her cruciate surgery and when she was very poorly following her overnight stay at the hospital. It's really gentle on their tummy.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe the thread title could be amended to stop people worrying? As they aren't stopping making it just discontinuing one can size.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

anachronism said:


> Maybe the thread title could be amended to stop people worrying? As they aren't stopping making it just discontinuing one can size.


Might be an idea, now we know for sure.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

See if Rona's OK with that ?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

You ok with changing the title on this thread now @rona ? To perhaps 'Chappie stopping 825g tins' just in case anyone finds it and doesn;t read the whole thread, then panics.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> They replied and confirmed that they are only discontinuing the 825g and have no plans to stop making Chappie wet yey!


As already confirmed in my previous post?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> As already confirmed in my previous post?


Yes, I was going to quote you and say 'they emailed me the same' but thought that might be annoying. :Sorry


----------



## Peggotty (May 17, 2018)

SixStar said:


> Well they're not exactly stopping making it are they, just reducing the range of can sizes they produce - bit of a scaremongering title there! It's unusual for food to come in a range of can sizes so I'm not suprised they're doing it.


well, thus speaketh a Newfie owner.  I will end up chucking out most of a large tin - my dog is very small. But there are very few foods his gut can tolerate and I have only just heard Chappie are ditching some of the sizes. I have already stopped expecting to find the smaller tins in most shops, I had no idea they were going to reduce the choice like this.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Peggotty said:


> well, thus speaketh a Newfie owner.  I will end up chucking out most of a large tin - my dog is very small. But there are very few foods his gut can tolerate and I have only just heard Chappie are ditching some of the sizes. I have already stopped expecting to find the smaller tins in most shops, I had no idea they were going to reduce the choice like this.


The info in this thread is a year old, so it's not recent news. Freezing and defrosting as and when you need it is perfectly viable. I do it with cat food which I buy in big tins because it's cheaper as per any other form of bulk buying. Just means you have to be a little more organised. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Could you not freeze portions of a large can so that you are not throwing away what you don't use immediately?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

.....the ~400g tins are still readily available.
Stock up.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pretty sure freezing/defrosting wet food is Ok...

Isn't it raw that you have to be careful with defrosting? Pretty sure I read something about how you shouldn't defrost raw bones for example if you take it off the dog and put in the freezer again?


----------

